# Expanding Canadian Intel Community, Fisheries (plus Coast Guard) Section



## MarkOttawa (26 Oct 2016)

Very interesting--and fairly sizeable:



> Canada Now Has a “National Fisheries Intelligence Service”
> https://cgai3ds.wordpress.com/2016/10/26/mark-collins-canada-now-has-a-national-fisheries-intelligence-service/



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Oct 2016)

I get the impression that some the "security monitoring apparatus" in certain departments appears to be more of a repackaging service for information obtained by the more serious groups and then presented in the current departments format, making everyone look and feel important. That's the Cynic in my, now I am not privy to everything my department does, so  could be underselling, but that is just my feeling. I know that Environment Canada has robust enforcement arm that  does stakeouts and such and so does Fisheries.


----------

